# Opinions needed on vivarium plans



## Robotponys (Jan 30, 2012)

If anyone grows these plants could you let me know if these are good for terrariums? Thanks in advance. These are all low light/shade plants I think.

Ficus pumila Snowflake
Hedera helix Mini Easter
Pilea cardieri
Selaginella kraussiana brownii


And for inhabitants, probably H. Incei communal, feeder colony possibly (is this suggested? If it is what type?) and detrivores such as: tropical dwarf woodlice, red wigglers, etc. All in a few glass jars and some plastic shoeboxes for feeders, back up colonies, and extra plant cuttings. 

Which feeder is best for this set-up? Small, fast breeding, non-plant eating, and likes damp-wet conditions with little airflow.


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone know about plants or vivariums? 

The place I'm ordering from is Selaginella kraussiana brownii. :'( Does anyone know where to get easy vivarium plants?! I think CrestedChris would be good, but it is only mosses.


----------



## Fuma (Feb 18, 2012)

some pet stores carry low oder plants that work great in terrariums... some even say for terrariums


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 18, 2012)

Please feel free to add whatever you can to this thread as well:  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?210921-Vivarium-Live-Plant-Master-List


----------

